# Cassette Digitizer



## tester

Recently I bought a cassette digitizer and it will play the music from the tape but when I try to take the music from the tape to put it on the computer, the result is silence. The make is SilverCrest Audiolava. Can anyone help?


----------



## tester

Please Help!!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Is there certain software you're using?

I'm assuming this thing is USB. Have you tried to change the recording device to the cassette deck?


----------



## Nanobyte

I can't find any link to the product on the Internet.  What is it?  Is it Chinese by any chance?


----------



## tester

It's a cheap one (which is probably the reason). It is USB so i would need another cassette player with a USB port.....


----------



## Nanobyte

An alternative is to directly record the audio via a cassette deck phono audio output.  A high quality deck with SPDIF output would be ideal if you have an SPDIF input.  

It's possible the digitizer you bought transfers at high speed.  You would lose the speed with audio recording and have to edit extraneous noise at the start and finish.  If you use a high quality cassette deck I doubt you would lose much quality over a cheap digitizer.  I would record as a wav, convert to mp3 for everyday use and burn the wavs to DVD for the future.  Nobody will want to play low bitrate mp3 a few years from now!

If you use the digitizer's namesake, AudioLava in your PC, I think that will split up the tracks for you automatically.  There may be freeware apps that do the same thing.


----------

